# Had to put beloved vizsla down today



## RiverVizsla (Aug 18, 2018)

River was diagnosed with lymphoma and we had to put him down today because it finally got too bad for him. I felt like he told me yesterday morning when he was laying in the bathroom and he looked up on me and held my gaze. It was the hardest thing we’ve ever gone through. The sadness and heartache I feel is vast and unbearable. Everywhere at home now, I see him. I can’t stop sobbing. I miss him. I wanted more time with him. He would’ve been 9 in October. It’s just too soon and I’m left devastated and heart broken. I feel like I’ll never recover from this immense loss. I’m hoping someone can tell me it gets better...


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss.....and yes way tooooo soon. I've had to put two of my pwn down through the years and plain and simple, it just sucks.

I don't have any words that will make it feel better other than think of all the great times you had with him and know he's know in a better place.

Be well and may your heart heal quickly


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Very very sorry for your loss. i start crying when i see just a throwing up sickness or a cut paw with my boy and cannot imagine anything which could ease the pain of loosing them. i know u were looking for someone to confirm that your wound will heal, well it probably will get less painful as time passes but the hole in your heart will remain. try and fill it with the thought how much of a happy and lucky vizsla River was with you and that he is now in heaven chasing endlessly whatever he liked chasing and can eat as many treat as he wants without getting an upset stomach.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and the events of this day... When we make that decision, and it is never ever made with out your heart breaking... it is good to focus on 
the reason you made it, and the necessity. Feel the strength in doing what was best for your boy... You made a decision for him, not for you. 
Time will heal, I can attest to that... but you will always have a hole in your heart. 

When you are ready, put together photos of some of the Great times you had together, look at them often, and know you gave him the very best life his few years
could hold along with love and companionship. Sadness and pain are only felt by the living... on the other side of the rainbow bridge there is only bliss.

Share your memorial with us, and post his story. We are family here, and want to share the beautiful life you provided for River.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Close your eyes..right now, do this...take a deep slow breath..can you feel him? He is still there, just in a different form.

They never leave us, you know....

May you find peace....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Doing the right thing, for the love of a dog is never easy. When the only thing we can do, is not let them suffer in pain. It breaks our hearts. 
It does get better with time, but the heart does not fully heal. Instead we learn how to cope with the loss. To look back on how blessed we were, to have shared our lives with them. The years of happiness, and joy, that remain in our memories. 

I am so very sorry for your loss. 
Deb


----------



## rustedduck (Dec 18, 2017)

Our 7 year old Vizsla (Bella) had to be put down last November due to lymphoma. We were also devastated. It will get better, but
for every two steps forward you seem to suffer 1 backward. Our solution was another Vizsla (Arlo). He is such a bundle of energy
its hard to dwell on the loss of Bella. We still miss her and often get there names mixed up.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Dear RiverVizsla.

I was sad after reading your post. My heart goes out to you about your loss. 

Under any circumstance to lose your best friend would be hard, but as you described seems much more challenging. I applaud you for doing right by your animal and knowing that sometimes the right thing and the hardest thing, are the same thing. Pain and suffering should be kept to a minimum. These animals provide so much joy and happiness in your daily life. Try not to focus on what isn't there. Focus on the positive things that you gained from having River. Then stay in the present moment with hopeful thoughts, I can promise you that no love loss lasts forever. Time heals all wounds. Each day will get better...


----------

